# Mt Washington



## Greg (Jul 2, 2001)

[Originally posted by Chris Taylor]:

Two of my friends and I are planning to hike Mt Washington next Thanksgiving week and I'd like to get a little advice. All three of us have a good amount of hiking experience in the Appalachian Mtns in Virginia. I'm very comfortable in cold weather (born in Boston and raised in Southern Germany) but I have limited cold weather hiking experience, only three 3day long hikes in temps from 15-25 degrees F. One of my friends is from South Carolina and, while he is comfortable in cold weather environments, he hasn't hiked in them. The third guy has lived in New England all his life and has about triple the amount of cold weather hiking experience that I do. We are all in our early 20's and all are in good physical shape (all of us max our Army ROTC physical fitness test) so I think that might be to our advantage. Our greatest disadvantage is our lack of experience. My question is: if we plan to summit Mt Washington during the Thanskgiving week (on the easiest route), are we bitting off to much? If so, where might be a good place to get some experience. 

Also, where can we find some information on Mt Washington? 

Lastly, eventually I would like to get into more remote treks and I was wondering where I might be able to find a group that would take on a newbie (as I really have very little desire to go on one of those programmed commercial moutaineering hikes. 

Please respond here or to my e-mail addy : chtaylo3@hotmail.com 
TIA! :smile: 
Christopher Taylor


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2001)

Mt Washington is a beautiful mountain with plenty to do. I hope you enjoy your trip.
The following is the website for Mt. Washington: http://www.mountwashington.com/
And the chamber of commerce is always a good place for general information to get you geared toward what specifically you are interested in:  http://www.mtwashingtonvalley.org
Live Free or Die N.H.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2001)

If you have limited cold weather hiking experience, you may want to reconsider Washington. Even in November, it can be a brutal place. We were up there a week ago, and got chased off the mountian by driving rains, cold (40F) temps, and winds (50MPH). In the winter, you can add ice, snow, and stronger winds. If you do go, watch the weather carefully.


----------



## hikergrrl (Jul 20, 2001)

If you are worried about Washington, you might want to look into Franconia Ridge (right on I-93, in Franconia Notch State Park, at the Lafayette place parking.) And you get to experience the Whites without the train and autoroad! 

Franconia offers a similar climb/distance (3700 feet/9 miles loop) and a spectacular 2 mile ridge above tree line - weather permitting... The weather can still be fierce, but not as bad as Mt Wash. The ridge crosses Haystack, Lincoln and Lafayette. If you climb the Falling Water's trail, you come out above treeline just below Haystack- so you can gauge the weather and either turn back, continue across the open ridge - or head south to Mt Liberty (which has less above treeline exposure), On Mt Wash, you will be exposed for ~ 2 miles before the summit) 

Good luck! 

And don't forget to check the weather at Mt Washington Observatory : http://www.mountwashington.org


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 24, 2001)

If possible come up in late october & try northern Presidentials or Franconia Ridge.  I like Madison as a warm up for more open peaks.  Monore would also work as a warm up for Washington & road shouyld be open in late october.  Warm clothing & knowing when to turn around is key.  Signs are right if weather is bad at treeline, turn back for it only gets worse.  Vistit AMC's outdoors.org & search sites forums for info on Washington as  it is one of mist commonly asked questions.  Adirondacks can provide some warm up also if easier to get too.


----------



## PamolaPat (Aug 8, 2001)

The thing to remember about the Franconia Ridge is that once you get out onto it, there's no where to go at all except back the way you came, whereas on Mt. Washington there are more options for trails to take.  I don't have a huge amount of serious winter hiking experience, but I'd say to stick to something below treeline for late Nov.  Don't worry, It'll be exciting enough for you, as there is nothing like the woods in winter conditions.  I did a loop in the Northeast corner of the Pemi last Thanksgiving weekend; from AMC Crawford, went west, did Mt Avalon and then Field.  That was plenty for me, and I'm in good shape as well.  The view from Avalon in winter up to the snow covered Presi's was exhilerating.  Camped in the col between Field and Tom.  Could do Tom the next day if you wanted.  Extremely cool.  Just remeber, you may only move half as fast in the winter as you would in the summer-really, it'll slow you down when speed is safety.  It's definitely smart of you to go with someone who's experienced.  Good luck!


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 8, 2001)

Pamola Pat indirectly brings up an interesting point.  Why Washington?  Is it because it's the biggest in the Northeast, name recognition or other similar reason?

Unsure if I brought up Franconia Ridge & once out in the middle & above treeline there is only forward or back.  (I keep forgetting others, especially from elsewhere, are not as familar with this trip as I am)

I don't share Pat's views on the excitement of the woods in late fall though as I'm a view junkie & like some exposure above treeline.  Thanksgiving weekend can be very winter like with snowdepths requiring snowshoes or it can be just a few inches of snow with little hinderance at all.  Which one will it be this year????????

While Washington has a few extra bailout points in bad weather, not every trail is a bailout.

If this is not your only trip ever planned for NH, Many find the Alpine environment so different that they come back annually, then I'd look at getting a small taste of alpine expsoure first.  Some suggestions:

Pierce & if weather is good Eisenhower from Crawford Notch.  Well traveled, both are Presidentials so some name recognition there, Pierce summit is only about.2 both ways from scrub tree protection so if weather is more than expected cover is close at hand.  Ike is more exposed & if weather comes in while near or on loop trail to summit, then descending Edmands trail on other side is a good idea.  Road at bottom which will most likely be closed then brings you back to Crawford Notch

Madison in the Northern Presidentials is only .6 or so from tree cover & while it has some other bailout options, Valley Way is the best option & it's a much harder hike than the southern peaks.

In Franconia Notch, the Two Kinsmans provide a protected walk with a great view of Franconia Notch from North Peak & a scrub covered small alpine like summit on 4358 South K.  Also on Franconia Ridge is 4459 Ft. Liberty which has a bare rocky cone & about 200 yards or so of open rock.  

(I've done all of these in winter & the Presidential trips were how I started winter hiking the Presidentials, Pierce, then Pierce & Ike with Jackson & last year Madison among some others.  Liberty was my first Winter 4K peak.  This year will be an  attempt on Adams.  Some pictures & trip reports should be found elsewhere on this site for Madison & I think an old (2000) Franconia trip.)

While you were in Southern Germany I assume you made it to Zugspitze.  That was a great hike that I hope to repeat someday. 

Hope you have fun in NH & be safe. (There is also name recognition of those who have died or required rescue also.  Better to stay within limits & learn on an virtually unknown peak first than have youe name in the local press or worse.)


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2013)

Greg said:


> [Originally posted by Chris Taylor]:
> 
> Two of my friends and I are planning to hike Mt Washington next Thanksgiving week and I'd like to get a little advice. All three of us have a good amount of hiking experience in
> 
> I like the name.


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2013)

Holy bump.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Holy bump.



My dam phone again sorry I wish there was a way to delete this, can you Nick?


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2013)

It's fine, just noticing it was a very old thread. 

PS holy crap you already have 7000 posts+


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> It's fine, just noticing it was a very old thread.
> 
> PS holy crap you already have 7000 posts+



Makes bus and commute home much faster.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 19, 2013)

Nick said:


> Holy bump.



Can say that again!...:-o


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Can say that again!...:-o



My bad my phone fault.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 20, 2013)

Nothing bad imho...


----------

